

NSA Documents Suggest a Close Working Relationship Between NSA, U.S. Companies - in_sur_ance
http://www.propublica.org/article/nsa-documents-suggest-close-relationship-between-nsa-us-companies

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8441055](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8441055)

